

Remove the safety net: why making a fool of yourself is a good thing - johns
http://blog.businessofsoftware.org/2008/05/remove-the-safe.html

======
ecommercematt
There is definitely some merit to this approach, however one shouldn't forget
the wisdom in Aesop's fable, "The Boy Who Cried Wolf."

If you make enough audacious claims, and fail to live up to them, you lose
credibility. People don't just doubt you, they think you're full of it.

~~~
tomjen
True, but if you are know to fall only occasionally then you have a definite
advantage.

------
goodkarma
It's like what PG says here: <http://paulgraham.com/startupfunding.html>

"Fear of failure is an extraordinarily powerful force. Usually it prevents
people from starting things, but once you publish some definite ambition, it
switches directions and starts working in your favor."

